
Ask HN: What are your app ideas that have not been created yet? - dirtylowprofile
What are your app ideas that have not been created yet?
======
gradschool
a service to place phone orders for extra spicy dishes from ethnic restaurants
with calls made by people who speak the language or at least have the right
accent to ensure authenticity

a text processing algorithm to alter a document just enough to defeat
stylometric analysis without changing the meaning

a service to connect people who need to write anonymous threatening messages
with native speakers of Eastern European languages to get all the grammatical
errors right

a discussion forum called "who would win", wherein participants nominate
fictional or historic figures to compete against each other in a fight and
explain why think one would beat the other

